# Jetter hose



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Here do you guys buy and what brand?

I haven't been happy with piranha last couple times around.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

what kind of piranha was it and why were you unhappy with it?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

We are running Parker Parflex Predator S4 with a SLH-8 leader hose for our
1/2" hoses the smaller ones are mixed manufacturers...


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> what kind of piranha was it and why were you unhappy with it?


Poly coated 3/8 200 foot. Blew first job about 8" behind the fitting. Just a giant bubble with a hole in the middle. I had to cut off a 5 foot section and mail it to them. They wouldn't cover it and accused me of sending them the hose I had ordered almost two years ago. I'd probably buy piranha again but not from Jetter depot


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

No problems with Piranha here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I buy all my accessories from jetter depot. One of my green hoses blew but it was a clogged head that caused the problem. Their black hose appears to be much higher quality.


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

Unclog1776 said:


> Here do you guys buy and what brand?
> 
> I haven't been happy with piranha last couple times around.


UnClog

I use Dynaflex that I get from American Jetter. I have had the 400' that is on my jetter now for 3 years and no problem.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Roto-Rooter said:


> UnClog I use Dynaflex that I get from American Jetter. I have had the 400' that is on my jetter now for 3 years and no problem.


Just ordered from them. They are considerably cheaper than most suppliers


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Roto-Rooter said:


> UnClog
> 
> I use Dynaflex that I get from American Jetter. I have had the 400' that is on my jetter now for 3 years and no problem.


jetter hose life is totally dependent on how you use it. Tiger tails are a must!


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> jetter hose life is totally dependent on how you use it. Tiger tails are a must!


I agree 100%

This hose was on the Jetter itself feeding my remote reel. I never send it down a pipe. Blew a hole right up next to the fitting. Wouldn't have even questioned it except for it being so new


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> jetter hose life is totally dependent on how you use it. Tiger tails are a must!



Yep 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

My gorlitz mini scrubber came with the new yellow hoses. Is this a step back from their black ones ?


----------

